# Taylor Swift's eye make up.....can you help me?



## TM26 (May 16, 2007)

I hope this is the right section to post this in. I love Taylor Swift's eye make up in her video "Tear drops on my guitar." It is the picture of her lying in bed beside her guitar in a green dress. I cannot seem to find a picture of it. If anyone has any idea what eye make up she used, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks so much


----------



## sweetsweettart (May 20, 2007)

these pics?? they should get a little bigger if you click them...


----------



## JennyBear (May 20, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe some Pastorale pigment as a base and then Brill blended in on the lid, or possibly Steamy as a base and Brill blended in. The inner corner of her eyes and the blending to the brow bone looks like Vanilla pigment. Then black mascara and eyeliner on the waterline. I hope that helped! The pictures were quite tiny and a little hard to see, but something around those colours I think.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 9, 2008)

my god, i just saw taylor swift's new video for Our Song & i am completely in awe of her eye makeup. i LOVE the first look. anyone know who her makeup artist is? here's her video: YouTube - Our Song Official Video By Taylor Swift


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG the make up through the video is sick

Here are some screen shots for reference:


----------



## ella86 (Dec 10, 2008)

reply to taylor swift's makeup well if you go on youtube and type in the search field "taylor swift makeup" you can find different girls who show step by step how and what to do to achieve the makeup like taylor and her makeup artist is also her hairstylist and the one who designed her dresses as well its the fab sandi spika borchetta


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

YouTube - TAYLOR SWIFT ~TEARDROPS ON MY GUITAR inspired make up look


----------

